# Не собирается ati-drivers-13.12 для gentoo-source-3.13.0-r1

## Tvin

ati-drivers 13.12 не собираются для gentoo-source-3.13.0-r1. С gentoo-sources-3.12.8 собирается и работает.

```
# emerge --info '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.12::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.2, glibc-2.18-r1, 3.12.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.8-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X6_1100T_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16376200 total,   9822972 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 24 Jan 2014 20:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45-r1

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.1-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.14.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.18-r1

Repositories: gentoo steam-overlay my_local_repo

Installed sets: @kde-meta-mine, @system

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/"

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=""

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/steam /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aften alsa amd64 apm bash-completion berkdb bidi bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr chm cjk clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus declarative device-mapper directfb djvu dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvi emboss encode exif faac faad fam fame fat ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash fontconfig fortran ftp gdbm geoip gif gimp gpm gs gsm gstreamer gtk gzip hddtemp iconv icq idn imagemagick imap imlib inotify ipv6 irc jabber javascript jingle jpeg jpeg2k kate kde kdeenablefinal kipi lame lash lcms ldap libnotify lzo mad matroska mime mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mtp multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses network nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ogg ogm openal openexr opengl openmp oxygen pam pango pch pcntl pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit posix ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 qthelp quicktime quotas rar raw readline real rss sdl semantic-desktop session slp smp sms sockets socks5 spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse4a ssl startup-notification svg symlink szip tcpd theora threads thumbnail tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vdpau vorbis wavpack wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xmlrpc xpm xprint xscreensaver xv xvid zeroconf zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ru" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.3"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.12 was built with the following:

USE="modules (multilib) qt4 -debug -pax_kernel -static-libs"

```

```
emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.12::gentoo'

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.12  USE="modules (multilib) qt4 -debug -pax_kernel -static-libs"
```

```
CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.12/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_iommu.o

scripts/Makefile.build:308: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.12/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.o' failed

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.12/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_acpi.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Makefile:1249: recipe for target '_module_/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.12/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x' failed

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.12/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-3.13.0-gentoo-r1'

Makefile:88: recipe for target 'kmod_build' failed

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.12::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

```

Посмотрел в Сети, пользователи Суси применяют к ядру (3.12.6) для дров 13.12 патч такого вида:

```
diff -rup fglrx.orig/firegl_public.c fglrx/firegl_public.c

--- fglrx.orig/firegl_public.c    2013-12-20 01:37:15.155648294 +0100

+++ fglrx/firegl_public.c    2013-12-21 01:02:47.201517242 +0100

@@ -1754,11 +1754,17 @@ KCL_TYPE_Pid ATI_API_CALL KCL_GetTgid(vo

  */

 KCL_TYPE_Uid ATI_API_CALL KCL_GetEffectiveUid(void)

 {

+#ifdef CONFIG_UIDGID_STRICT_TYPE_CHECKS

+    return __kuid_val(current_euid());

+#else

+

 #ifdef current_euid

     return current_euid();

 #else

     return current->euid;

 #endif

+

+#endif

 }

 

 /** /brief Delay execution for the specified number of microseconds

diff -rup fglrx.orig/kcl_acpi.c fglrx/kcl_acpi.c

--- fglrx.orig/kcl_acpi.c    2013-12-20 01:13:55.000000000 +0100

+++ fglrx/kcl_acpi.c    2013-12-21 01:06:00.158734992 +0100

@@ -792,7 +792,9 @@ static unsigned int KCL_ACPI_SearchHandl

 unsigned int ATI_API_CALL KCL_ACPI_GetHandles(kcl_match_info_t *pInfo)

 {

 #if LINUX_VERSION_CODE > KERNEL_VERSION(2,6,12)

-    #if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION(3,8,0)

+    #if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION(3,13,0)

+        pInfo->video_handle = pInfo->pcidev->dev.acpi_node.companion;

+    #elif LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION(3,8,0)

         pInfo->video_handle = pInfo->pcidev->dev.acpi_node.handle;

     #elif LINUX_VERSION_CODE > KERNEL_VERSION(2,6,19)

         pInfo->video_handle = pInfo->pcidev->dev.archdata.acpi_handle;

@@ -996,6 +998,10 @@ int ATI_API_CALL KCL_ACPI_ParseTable(cha

     {

         return KCL_ACPI_ERROR;

     }    

+#if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= KERNEL_VERSION(3,9,1)

+    ((acpi_tbl_table_handler)handler)(hdr);

+#else

     ((acpi_table_handler)handler)(hdr);

+#endif

     return KCL_ACPI_OK;

 }
```

А как в Генту собрать? И, может, надо баг писать?

----------

## Pinkbyte

Видимо писать баг(беглый поиск по багзилле не выявил ничего похожего).

Можно попробовать наложить патч самому используя в локальном оверлее

----------

